# Good saddles for lower back problems?



## unclearthur (Feb 25, 2012)

Wear a good quality magnotherapy bracelet.

I have cervical spondylosis and started wearing a Bioflow about 15 years ago as I was sick of taking painkillers. Now I rarely do.

Only trouble is I'm afraid to take the darn thing off!

PS. Flexi-irons are good for hip/knee/ankle stiffness due to the continual small movement they allow. Not sure about lower back though - most issues with that I've come across are due to poorly fitted/balanced saddles.


----------



## sorral3 (Jun 7, 2013)

I am not sure if you are riding western or English, but I do not know of any western saddle type that would be better than another. 

I do know that, from my experience as a carpenter, keeping a strong core will help the lower back stay stable. You may want to also look into a support belt, similar to the ones weight lifters use for while your riding.


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

They do make gel pads that go on the seats of english saddlses. I used to use one on on of my old flat english saddles (saddleseat saddles) but the do make them for regular english saddles. It absorbs shock pretty well.

Tush cushion is one made by Cashel. Amazon.com: Cashel Crusader Tush Cushion Seat Saddle English: Sports & Outdoors

Here is another one. English Seat Saver - Cushions & Wedges from SmartPak Equine


This is like the one I rode in but its designed for saddle seat saddles and it might be to long for dressage saddles, jumping saddles or APs. I have also ridden in the Cashe Tush Cushion in western style. Very comfy.









Of course nothing is going to replace or make for a better ride than balance, and being as close to center to your horse. Learning to ride with a light seat will also help with shock or compression. But the above will ease it.


----------



## Vonore (Aug 21, 2012)

Thinline saddle pad … ???


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

After injuring my back a few years ago riding hasn't been the same. I haven't sound the perfect saddle yet but I have found that saddles with a sort of flatter surface are better for me. So shallow seated dressage saddles. Western saddles are flat enough for me, but far too wide for me. I'm looking at getting a show saddle that's cut a lot like a very shallow dressage saddle, or a narrower twist western.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Saskia said:


> After injuring my back a few years ago riding hasn't been the same. I haven't sound the perfect saddle yet but I have found that saddles with a sort of flatter surface are better for me. So shallow seated dressage saddles. Western saddles are flat enough for me, but far too wide for me. I'm looking at getting a show saddle that's cut a lot like a very shallow dressage saddle, or a narrower twist western.



Me, too. Hurt my back 6 years ago and now have pretty constant pain and think a flatter seat might help. Or, carve about 6inchrs of flab off my behind!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The best saddle will be the one that puts you in the best possible position to ride fluidly and balanced. What type of saddle that is for you will solely depend on your body type and riding style.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Avoid anything with a high cantle and those awful huge knee rolls. I can't ride in those saddles, I find them to be very painful. I have hip/sacrum issues. You'll also want to find something with a twist that fits you well. For me I prefer a wide twist, the opposite of what some saddle companies say a woman needs. As well - avoid anything with air panels instead of wool flocking!

I like KN, Albion, Stubben, Passier, Windsor, County, Black Country, Hulsebos and Hennig. I find my normal tree KN fits literally every horse - it has been my best saddle investment. I have had it on friesians, andalusians, warmbloods, TBs and it has fit all of them with at most a Prolite shim pad - unless the horse is too wide, which has only happened once.

As far as pads, a prolite half pad will work great for your back, and if you get the shim one you can easily adjust thickness. Or you can go with Ecogold who also makes a few great memory foam half pads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZaneyZanne123 (Nov 9, 2013)

I second the avoidance of high cantles. I do better in saddles that are more "open" or roomy. I have sciatica issues with tilted pelvis and I do find that higher cantles hinder me and a little more of a narrower twist helps but I can deal with regular ones as well. I like a deep seat (do better in one also) but I dont like to be "closed in". I also do better in engligh stirrup leathers for they tend to be better at letting me have more freedom than the western esp of those made from Leather. The synthetics dont bother me as much because they are more flexible. I have to ride with my right stirrup leather 1 hole longer than the left due to pelvic tilt. If I dont I am usualy in pain by the time the ride is over. I realy liked the Stubben Siegfried when I was still riding Hunt Seat and the Collegiate was nice also. The Passier (or was it the Pessoa, I cant remember its been to long ago) was not to impressive to me but thats my opinion in that regard. 

What ever you chose I hope you find one that works, I dont suffer the maladies like you do so I cant say for sure what exactly would help I just know when I switched to a smoother ride things got alot better.


----------



## Feenat (Aug 30, 2013)

Thank you all so much for all the help and suggestions! Taking it all into account! 

Zaney - I also have a pelvic tilt and no one has known if it makes a difference in any way, but my trainer and I have noticed that I also seem to favor one stirrup longer then the other! It just naturally works out, so that's interesting! I was also considering getting those flex stirrups.

I have been looking into pads and wondering if the thinlines are worth the price (phew!!) I've heard mostly stellar reviews on them. I've also been looking at the gel pads and will continue to dig into that a bit more. It SOUNDS like a god idea. I just worry that gel sort of displaces with weight, so I wonder how much good they really do. Can't hurt to try anything to absorb shock though.

All the insight on flatter seats makes sense to me now that I think of it. As well as the cantles! I'll need to rethink some thins.


----------

